# Free betta art



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey all! Got a new tablet and I'm trying to get the hang of everything, and since I love you all so much I thought I would do a few freebies while I figure it all out. C;

Post refs of your guys a girls and I'll be picking a few at random!

Ready, set, go!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's Aka, he's not a betta fish but he might still make good practice.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's YinYang, Jack, and Sake!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's my boy Perry


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's Milo, Igneel, Magnus, and Atlas. c:


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Deoxys


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Gray:








Gajeel:








Gildarts:


----------



## SerenasFishys (Apr 20, 2014)

such beautiful Bettas


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh also Avian!


----------



## SerenasFishys (Apr 20, 2014)

ohh love that one! Such nice colors


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

First one is Gajeel for Sathori.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Mind drawing my boy Confetti?

http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg



Or Finn?

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> First one is Gajeel for Sathori.


AHHH! I love his grumpy face :3 Love love love!
Haha Thank you so much! ^-^


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! I love how you handle your strokes


----------

